# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Provincetown award

## MIke R

yet another award for our sleepy little seashore town


*Provincetown Wins Historic Designation
By Pru Sowers
Provincetown Banner
Posted Feb 03, 2010 @ 10:03 AM


The National Trust for Historic Preservation has selected the town as one of the 12 best historic destinations in the country.

The trust annually selects communities from across America that offer cultural and recreational experiences different from the typical vacation destination.

What we look for is a great mix of natural and cultural resources, a real authentic visitor experience that appeals to all different ages and demographics. Provincetown is a no-brainer, said Rebecca Williams, program manager for the National Trust.

Provincetown is an American gem that offers visitors the ultimate experience, from its beautiful coastal setting to its unique colonial past, said Trust president Richard Moe. People will discover a vibrant, diverse town that is unlike any other coastal destination out there, complete with Provincetowns trademark artistic flair.

Two other New England towns also were selected as part of the 12 distinctive destinations ranking: Rockland, Maine, and Simsbury, Conn.
Provincetown Tourism Director Robert Sanborn said the award would help the town market itself to different destination travel groups, including bus tour operators.

2010 is shaping up to be a year of historical significance, he said, referring to the 100th anniversary of the Pilgrim Monument and a new 50-site historical walking tour brochure due out this spring. This designation couldnt have come at a better time for us.

*

----------


## phil62

Congrats Provincetown on earning this historical designation!! Amy

----------


## andynap

Mike- sometimes less is better. There are a LOT of restrictions on what you can do building , architecturally, visually, etc.- ask Cape May, New Jersey. It's nice for PR but the property owners don't know what's in store.

----------


## MIke R

we like our restrictions Andy..it is what has protected us from the mainstream....no fast food franchises.....historical buildings not getting ripped down and modernized.....and as a former property owner there I didn't mind it at all..I owned an old whaling boat captains house and loved the fact that all the original architecture was still there..yeah it was a PITA to get a permit to do work...but it was worth it....


unranked South Florida beat GT tonight......really outplayed them....

----------


## John T

Good lord, it's been about 25 years since we have been to the end of the cape. Need to plan an off season trip up there to stir the memories! (can't do the traffic or crowds)

Is the Girtie (sp) drag show still there?

----------


## MIke R

there are so many drag shows from different productions now I cant name em all

come to our Cape SBHOnline get together in August...its fun

----------

